# 101 Unexpected Uses for a 921.......



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This should be some fun........

I'll start (mine is real, but feel free to add sarcastic suggestions for humor purposes)

#1: Slide open the front panel with the smart card, and plug your XBox 360 Wireless Controller play and charge cable into the USB port for an easy way to charge your controllers when they run down (The Xbox 360 only charges them when it is on, or few a few minutes afterwards -- the 921 charges it up in about an hour....)


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> free to add sarcastic suggestions for humor purposes


You think, this would be a pretty short list otherwise.

#2
I think some are able to use it for is holding down their TV or as a pedestal to elevate a working reciever.

#3
Two of them could be used as a very expensive set of bookends.

#4
Create a game that invovles trying different ways to reboot it, first person to get the electronic guide to show more than two hours in advance wins.

So many more, so little time.

EJ:grin:


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

> #1: Slide open the front panel with the smart card, and plug your XBox 360 Wireless Controller play and charge cable into the USB port for an easy way to charge your controllers when they run down (The Xbox 360 only charges them when it is on, or few a few minutes afterwards -- the 921 charges it up in about an hour....)


I never thought of that. I don't like plugging the play and charge into the 360 because it sits above my TV. I was going to just charge it via my PC, but the USB port on the 921 is an excellent option. I thought it was disabled, but now i'm going to try it out. I've also been looking at buying an USB wall charger for my Ipods. wonder if I could use it with my Play an d Charge as well. sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread.

2. "Sledge-o-matic substitute". So you want to smash open a few watermelons, but don't want to fork over the extra cash for an expensive Sledge-o-matic? Just use your 921. Next time you come home to find your favorite show failed to record, rip that 921 outta' the entertainment center and go to work on whatever fruits and vegetables you have around the house. You'll feel better, and have a delicious, healthy smoothie afterwards.:lol:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

That's blasphemy. I use my 921 daily to watch, record and trick play TV. I continue to be impressed by this awesome receiver/dvr combo. But hey, I guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Power it up when you have guests that you want to leave. After it starts spinning up, yell "IT'S GONNA BLOW! RUN!".


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Use it for a cardio-vascular device when you can't get that afternoon walk in. Set multiple timers and when they misfire your blood pressure will certainly escalate and give your heart a thorough work-out!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Seriously- I keep it around for VOOM HD channels. That is a use I would have never guessed a year ago. Otherwise I would have tried to sell it off last summer and completely shut down my E* account. 

ntexasdude- ignorance of the competition is bliss!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Moving out of the support forums.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I look at mine and then sit back and laugh, I laugh real hard at all the whining that goes on here about it. back inthe day the 7x00 series was 20x worst than you peddily answers.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

Jawa78 said:


> I look at mine and then sit back and laugh, I laugh real hard at all the whining that goes on here about it. back inthe day the 7x00 series was 20x worst than you peddily answers.


Yea, had one of those too. My 921 replaced it. I was very lucky, mine acted fairly well. I only lost all my recorded programs a few times  Good ol' pink screen of death...

///[email protected]


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Allen Noland said:


> Moving out of the support forums.


Why? 

This seems like Group Therapy to me...... I call THAT support! :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Dithermaster said:


> Yea, had one of those too. My 921 replaced it. I was very lucky, mine acted fairly well. I only lost all my recorded programs a few times  Good ol' pink screen of death...
> 
> ///[email protected]


Don't forget the frozen WebTV logos on the screen as the system froze (and failed to fire timers). Jenny codes, Christmas lights on the front, Daylight Savings Time fireworks..... Ah. Good times. Good times.......... Oh and you better watch your shows within a few days, or the 13 hour hard drive capacity would dump shows in a hurry.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Bob you I have burned through more hard drives I cant count ,

also 7x00s slow guide the fact that if ti does crash it takes 30 minutes for it to come back up while it downloads the stuff from the satllite and runs hot.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

:grin: 921's are great pizza warmers. Just lay a few slices down on top of the bugger while you're eating the rest of the pie.

Nice when you have family dinners as well, keeps dinner rolls toasty warm!

And in the winter time, cats just love to snuggle up on top of them.

Versatile little invention that 921, sometimes you can even use it to watch television.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Jawa78 said:


> Bob you I have burned through more hard drives I cant count ,
> 
> also 7x00s slow guide the fact that if ti does crash it takes 30 minutes for it to come back up while it downloads the stuff from the satllite and runs hot.


You win! That was the worst headache. The thing would burp and you had to wait 30 minutes for the guide to download (NOT the 8-13 minutes it promised)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't have a 921 myself but when I read this thread I have to ask myself "_what is wrong with these people?_ If ANY receiver (or vendor) is as bad as you people say why in the world do you keep that receiver or stay with that vendor? Life is too short to put up with poorly designed equipment or give your money to a company who, apparently, doesn't care enough to fix its mistakes.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

UTFAN said:


> :grin: 921's are great pizza warmers. Just lay a few slices down on top of the bugger while you're eating the rest of the pie......


My pizza would get cold in a hurry. My 921 runs as cool as my cordless telephone. Can't hear it run either. I have practically put my ear on it to hear the fan.:grin:


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Bill R said:


> I don't have a 921 myself but when I read this thread I have to ask myself "_what is wrong with these people?_ If ANY receiver (or vendor) is as bad as you people say why in the world do you keep that receiver or stay with that vendor? Life is too short to put up with poorly designed equipment or give your money to a company who, apparently, doesn't care enough to fix its mistakes.


After you lay down $1000 for something, you try your hardest to look past the faults and get the most out of it... and not just throw away the investment. Not saying the 921 doesn't work at all, just not as promised.

Why should we 921 owners have to go spend another $600-$800 on yet another receiver (HDTivo/942)...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

dishbacker said:


> Why should we 921 owners have to go spend another $600-$800 on yet another receiver (HDTivo/942)...


You shouldn't. And you also shouldn't do business with a company (ANY company) that is not willing to take responsibility for their mistake (or shortcomings or whatever you want to call the 921). The ONLY thing that companies understand is loss of revenue (customers) and if enough of you 921 owners jumped ship DISH would get the message. The only message that you 921 owners are sending to DISH is that they can put out a very inferior product and "we" (921 owners) will continue to support them. If that isn't dumb, I don't know what is. You people need some good lawyers (for a class action suit).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

A class action suit is worthless. Unless you will be happy with another 5 PPV coupons, while the lawyers get millions (and your rates go up to pay for it)


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

BILL R,

I understand exactly what you are saying, but to a degree I have to say that a majority of companies are becoming this way and their is really not many ways to escape it. I have had a couple products fail these last few months because of poor craftsmanship. My cell phone, which is about a $400 dollar investment through Best Buy, my Dell 4100mp projector ($2000), and my 921 receiver from Dish Network (about $650) have failed and needed replacement. Each of these companies, and the industry in general is moving towards the minimum amount of after sales support that they can legally maintain. Each of these companies have sent me numerous replacements all with the same or different and uniquely new problems that are wasting my time. It all points to poor craftsmanship. The reason we can't just pack up and leave is that in my case, and i am sure there are plenty others out there like me, invested good amounts of money with the idea that the product should perform as advertised. It sounds so easy to jump ship and move to direct tv until you realize all the hassle involved in canceling, having an installer come out, taking time out of work to do so, and then paying another 500 to 1000 dollars for HD equipment. 
All we want is for dish to make things right. After dealing with dish support on more occassions than I can recall, and going through my third 921 receiver, I am ready to jump ship. Only problem now is coming up with all that cash to startover somewhere else. Its difficult. As profits get tighter for these companies and the pressures of wall street become greater, there will have to be a shift somewhere where either the customers start receiveing good support again or things get worse and expensive technology becomes the latest edition to your trash can and you have to repolace instead of repair. If Direct TV had any sort of deal for switching to them and making it easy on my wallet, i would do so. As for now, my investment has to stay the way it is until it is easy enough to cut my losses and move on.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm with you Rice - but must mention a notable exception - Philips.

Not only do you get a lot of bang for the buck, their service has been excellent. I had a minor problem with my 60" HD RPTV ad long story short, they couldn't find anyone willing to come out to the boonies to look at it.

SO, without me asking, they sent me a new one!

Not only that, THEY LET ME KEEP THE OLD ONE!


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess i'm lucky too because the only issues I have had is a slow response with my remote and the 921. Or is it that the users with issues, major issues, are in the minority and most folks with the 921 are satisfied if not "Happy" I understand the frustration when you pay alot of money for something and it doesn't work. But at some point if Dish won't do the right thing, then it's time to cut your losses and look for an alternative. 

Happy Holidays Everyone! 

Craig


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

It is a nice "white noise" generator if you live in a city and like white noise to sleep by.


----------



## tech_head (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill R said:


> I don't have a 921 myself but when I read this thread I have to ask myself "_what is wrong with these people?_ If ANY receiver (or vendor) is as bad as you people say why in the world do you keep that receiver or stay with that vendor? Life is too short to put up with poorly designed equipment or give your money to a company who, apparently, doesn't care enough to fix its mistakes.


Well some of us have substantial investments in the equipment.
Dumping it and walking away to buy equipment from another vendor is a "no go".

So we complain and hopefully someone will hear us, eventually.

Also another good use is "boat anchor", "paper weight", "wheel stop" (keep sthe car from rolling) and my favorite ------- piece of obsolete hardware in a computer museum!!!

tech_head


----------

